# How Much Bullet Drop Do you Get w/ Muzzleloader



## radiohead

I shoot a T/C Omega, with 2 Triple 7 pellets and 250 gr. Shockwaves.
When Zero'd in at 100 yards I get about 5" of drop from 150 yards.

Just curious what others get in bullet drop from 100 yards to 150 yards.


----------



## Jumbo

That's sounds about right, for the charge and bullet weight, I shoot a 300gr. .45cal. XTP/sabot, with 100gr. pyrodex powder, right on @ 100yds., -3" @ 130yds. Now if I use two .50gr. pyo pellets, that same mixture is high +2." @ 100yds. but stays @ -3." @130yds and I'am shooting .25% more weight than the 240gr projectiles , more umpp, but faster drop :tdo12:, hope his helps, keep'em smoking~~~><>...Jumbo..! :chillin:


----------



## hunt-n-fool

I was always under the impression that gravity was a constant, at least on this planet.....


----------



## ENCORE

Pro Hunter...... 110grs BH209....... 250gr Barnes TMZ......... zero @ 100yds.......... 2 1/2" drop at 150yds.


----------



## GuppyII

Optima pro...80gn weight [email protected]@[email protected]
Savage MLII...70gn H4198...275parker [email protected]@[email protected]
Not off a chart..actual range data.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jlcrss

ENCORE said:


> Pro Hunter...... 110grs BH209....... 250gr Barnes TMZ......... zero @ 100yds.......... 2 1/2" drop at 150yds.


Wow!!! I am switching for sure after this season. I know we talked about this powder before. Those are great stats.


----------



## jml2

Encore-that is better than I get shooting the same bullet and gun with 150 grains of triple 7 pellets. 

Is that black powder? How about cleanup afterwards?

I like triple 7 because it is so easy to clean.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ENCORE

jml2 said:


> Encore-that is better than I get shooting the same bullet and gun with 150 grains of triple 7 pellets.
> 
> Is that black powder? How about cleanup afterwards?
> 
> I like triple 7 because it is so easy to clean.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: That's the reason that so many shooters recommend that people back off MAXIMUM CHARGE. Just because the rifle can shoot it, doesn't mean that its the best load. You'll find a lot of posters that will tell you NOT to shoot 3 - T7 pellets. Barrel pressure issue possibilities. Check out some of the other posts about using T7 or post the question yourself.

BH209 *IS NOT BLACK POWDER*. Its a blackpowder substitute, just like pyrodex, T7, Shockey or any of the others. When shooting it, you won't end up with a crud ring or have to swab the barrel between shots. I actually find that the second and those after bullets, load easier than the first! It cleans up with either *Hoppe's #9* or better yet, *Montana X-Treme - Blackhorn 209 Cleaner*. You can find Hoppe's #9 just about any place that they sell firearms or shooting supplies. Montana X-Treme - Blackhorn 209 Cleaner however, is a little harder to find. Cabela's carries some Montana X-Treme products but I can't find the 209 cleaner on the site. I ordered 5 bottles from www.midwayusa.com 

Its also cheaper to shoot in the long run than T7. Busta Yote has a great post breaking it all down. I just checked for the link to his post and couldn't quickly find it. Someone else or Busta Yote will probably point it out...........


----------



## Big Nic

BH209 = Blackhorn 209 newer ( been available about 2 years now ) blackpowder substitute made by Western Powders.

As quoted from a bottle of Blackhorn 209 :
"High PerformanceMuzzleloading Propellant
Engineered for Modern in-line muzzleloaders with 209 ignition"

Many threads in this Forum discussing BH 209

hope this helps


----------



## jml2

Thanks guys. I started with 100 grains and found that 150 shot just as accurate out of my gun.

Sorry. Didn't mean to jack this thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hunt-n-fool

I hope that you all realize that the scope height above the barrel plays into this calculation, i.e. the more height in the scope, the less "drop" you will measure between 100 and 150, as well as the initial velocity of the projectile and the drag of the projectile..............

for someone to compare their "measurement" to another persons, and think that there is a world of difference in powder, well, that might just not be the case........ just sayin....


----------



## decoydog

I use reloader 7 as a substitute for black powder in my Savage 10ML 2.5 [email protected] 
0 @ 200 -4 @ 300 300gr barns original Harvester sabot 
go smokeless 
but only in a savage


----------



## Anderson

Radio, My sons and I all shoot Omega's with 100gr T7 and 250 g Shockwaves with MMP's 3Petal EZ. There is between 4-5" of drop between 100 and 150 yards in our guns. That is with either pellets or loose. 

Tim


----------



## grafik0117

I found a chart describing bullet drop between 100 and 200 yards compiled by Toby Bridges. He took nearly 600 shots with 20 different bullets using 100 grains of 777 FFFg. Here is the link: 
www.hpmuzzleloading.com/Technical.html 

In summary, he ranks them by drop as follows:
5.25" - 195-gr. PR .357 Dead Center
6.90" - 260-gr. PR .400 Dead Center
7.30" - 240-gr. PR .400 Dead Center
7.40" - 260-gr. PR .400 Extreme Elite HP
7.50" - 300-gr. PR .430 Dead Center
7.90" - 240-gr. PR .400 Extreme Elite HP
8.85" - 340-gr. PR .451 Dead Center
9.70" - 250-gr. Parker .451 Ballistic Extreme
9.90" - 250-gr. Barnes .451 TMZ
10.8" - 250-gr. Hornady .452 SST
11.2" - 275-gr. Parker .451 Ballistic Extreme
11.5" - 290-gr. Barnes .451 TMZ
11.8" - 245-gr. Barnes .451 Spit-Fire
12.3" - 300-gr. Hornady .452 SST
12.9" - 285-gr. Barnes .451 Spit-Fire
13.8" - 295-gr. Power Belt .499
14.9" - 223-gr. Power Belt .499
15.9" - 260-gr. Harvester Muzzleloading .451 Scorpion Hollow Point
18.7" - 250-gr. Hornady .452 XTP Hollow Point
21.2" - 300-gr. Hornady .452 XTP Hollow Point

I found the PR Dead Center and Extreme Elite HP bullets here:
http://www.muzzleloadingbullets.com/


----------

